# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Truyện cười Vova học lớp 1

## h04ithu000x

Học được một tuần thì Vova chán học không chịu làm bài vở nữa, cô giáo bèn hỏi nguyên nhân tại sao thì Vova nói là tại chương trình học quá thấp so với trình độ của Vova và Vova xin cô cho lên học bậc trung học.


    Đón xem những TRUYỆN CƯỜI VOVA hấp dẫn tại TRUYỆN - TRUYỆN CƯỜI - TRUYỆN HÀI
*Truyện cười VoVa học lớp 1 như sau:*
    Cô giáo dẫn Vova lên văn phòng ông hiệu trưởng, trình bày đầu đuôi câu chuyện. Ông hiểu trưởng bán tín bán nghi, bàn với cô giáo là ông sẽ hỏi Vova một số câu hỏi về Khoa học còn cô giáo sẽ hỏi Vova về kiến thức tổng quát, nếu Vova trả lời đúng ông sẽ cho Vova lên lớp.
    [center]
    Truyện cười vova học lớp 1
    Sau gần 1 tiếng "tra tấn" Vova bằng những câu hỏi về khoa học, câu nào Vova cũng đáp đúng hết, ông hiệu trưởng rất hài lòng và giao cho cô giáo hỏi về kiến thức tổng quát.

    Cô giáo: - Con gì càng lớn càng nhỏ?
    Ông hiệu trưởng hết hồn.
    Vova: - Dạ, con cua có càng lớn và càng nhỏ.

    Cô giáo: - Cái gì trong quần em có mà cô không có?
    Ông hiệu trưởng xanh cả mặt.
    Vova: - Dạ, là 2 cái túi quần.

    Cô giáo: - Ở nơi đâu lông của đàn bà quăn nhiều nhất?
    Ông hiệu trưởng run lên.
    Vova: - Dạ ở Châu Phi.

    Cô giáo: - Cái gì cô có ở giữa 2 chân của cô?
    Ông hiệu trưởng chết điếng người.
    Vova: - Dạ là cái đầu gối.

    Cô giáo: - Cái gì trong người của cô lúc nào cũng ẩm ướt?
    Ông hiệu trưởng há hốc mồm ra.
    Vova: - Dạ là cái lưỡi.

    Cô giáo: - Cái gì của cô còn nhỏ khi cô chưa có chồng và rộng lớn ra khi cô lập gia đình?
    Ông hiệu trưởng ra dấu không cho Vova trả lời nhưng Vova đáp ngay:
    - Dạ là cái giường ngủ.

    Cô giáo: - Cái gì mềm mềm nhưng khi vào tay cô một hồi thì cứng lại?
    Ông hiệu trưởng không dám nhìn cô giáo.
    Vova: - Dạ là dầu sơn móng tay.

    Cô giáo: - Cái gì dài dài như trái chuối, cô cầm một lúc nó chảy nước ra?
    Ông hiệu trưởng gần xỉu.
    Vova: - Dạ là cây cà lem.

    Ông hiệu trưởng đổ mồ hôi hột ra dấu bảo cô giáo đừng hỏi nữa và nói với Vova:
    - Thầy cho con... lên thẳng đại học, vì nãy giờ thầy... đáp không trúng được câu nào hết!?!
    Vova: - ?!!!

----------


## sbe

:cuoi:  hay thế.........đúng là truyện cười VOVA

----------


## maketxinh

lâu rồi ko đọc truyện cười Vova  :cuoi1:

----------


## ngoctran215

lâu lâu đọc lại truyện cười Vova vẫn thấy buồn cười  :cuoi1:

----------


## viet_u7891

Mình vừa đọc vừa thấy là mình giống ông hiệu trưởng hihi

----------

